# Tivo Replacement Policy of Upgraded Units



## JohnMc (Aug 6, 2008)

I have an out of warantee TiVo HD (w/lifetime) that is starting to act flaky. If I go ahead and do the drive upgrade and it turns out not to be the problem, will TiVo still replace the unit under the $150 option?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Shh, put the old drive back in b4 exchanging your TiVo

Have not read of any one being denied because of replacing the drive ... it is entirely up to TiVo in any case.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Don't ask, don't tell.....

Never had an issue in the past, just put the old drive back in. TiVo does know on their end if you have increased the capacity, but does not seem to care, or at least they did not years ago when I last had replace a box.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rsnaider said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.....
> 
> Never had an issue in the past, just put the old drive back in. TiVo does know on their end if you have increased the capacity, but does not seem to care, or at least they did not years ago when I last had replace a box.


After putting the original drive back in make a few calls home with the TiVo if you can.


----------

